# Customizing CC# names/labels in LPX ?



## nas (Sep 25, 2017)

Is it possible to create a custom name or label for CC# numbers in LPX?

For example, I've assigned the various CC# numbers in Kontakt to my Spitfire Strings library ... _Dynamics_, _Vibrato_,_ Release_ etc.. When I use the region midi automation track lanes in Logic, I don't always get the actual name of the assignment, I get a number like CC21 or CC17 rather than _Dynamics_, _Vibrato_,_ Release _etc.. in the track lane.

Is it possible to create the proper name assigned to those CC# in Logic so that it shows up in the track MIDI automation lane?

I find it can sometimes get a little confusing if I only see the CC# numbers rather than name/label, especially if there are a lot of assignments.


----------



## robh (Sep 25, 2017)

Only if you know how to do scripting (MIDI effects javascript), or use something like SkiSwitcher, Babylonwaves, or AG Toolkit.

Rob


----------



## nas (Sep 25, 2017)

robh said:


> Only if you know how to do scripting (MIDI effects javascript), or use something like SkiSwitcher, Babylonwaves, or AG Toolkit.
> 
> Rob



Actually, I do use AG Toolkit for articulations switching and see the articulations names in the track lane, but that's with using Keyswitches in the AG Editor. I don't recall finding a way to name CC numbers (the ones mentioned earlier) in a similar way. 

Perhaps I'm missing something or not finding how to do it in AG Toolkit ?


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 25, 2017)

nas said:


> Actually, I do use AG Toolkit for articulations switching and see the articulations names in the track lane, but that's with using Keyswitches in the AG Editor. I don't recall finding a way to name CC numbers (the ones mentioned earlier) in a similar way.
> 
> Perhaps I'm missing something or not finding how to do it in AG Toolkit ?


Ask Ivan (@A.G )...

This is also something that would help me navigate in the step and piano/CC editors


----------



## A.G (Sep 25, 2017)

nas said:


> Is it possible to create a custom name or label for CC# numbers in LPX?
> 
> For example, I've assigned the various CC# numbers in Kontakt to my Spitfire Strings library ... _Dynamics_, _Vibrato_,_ Release_ etc.. When I use the region midi automation track lanes in Logic, I don't always get the actual name of the assignment, I get a number like CC21 or CC17 rather than _Dynamics_, _Vibrato_,_ Release _etc.. in the track lane.



AG Articulation Maps offer up to two Control Change assignments, however I guess that you are looking for continuous Control Change lanes editing (Region Based automation) which is displayed with custom CC names in the Logic Main window automation lanes and in the Piano Roll?

It is possible in the new (region based) AG COMPLETE Logic Articulation system. I just had a look at AG MIDI FX archives and found a MIDI FX called AG MIDI HELPER (Modified: December 14, 2014, by Ivan Kovachev). That plugin offers incredible MIDI FX Composer features with up to four alternative automation versions.

AG Team decided to ignore the AG MIDI HELPER plugin in 2015, because we focused to an universal system powered by an Articulation Maps software Editor for Logic PRO X and an single MIDI FX universal plugin.

I'll elevate this topic to my team so we can include the MIDI HELPER or a new version of it into our upcoming updates.
OP (nas) - here is a snapshot of that AG system (are you looking for that?).


----------



## nas (Sep 25, 2017)

A.G said:


> AG Articulation Maps offer up to two Control Change assignments, however I guess that you are looking for continuous Control Change lanes editing (Region Based automation) which is displayed with custom CC names in the Logic Main window automation lanes and in the Piano Roll?
> 
> It is possible in the new (region based) AG COMPLETE Logic Articulation system. I just had a look at AG MIDI FX archives and found a MIDI FX called AG MIDI HELPER (Modified: December 14, 2014, by Ivan Kovachev). That plugin offers an incredible MIDI FX Composer features with up to four alternative automation versions.
> 
> ...



Yes Ivan that's exactly what I'm looking for. It would be great to include an updated version of MIDI Helper so that it's possible to do that with all the CC# programmable sliders and knobs available on the instrument. 

Thanks!


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 25, 2017)

I would also use Midi Helper if it reappeared in AG Logic 5.2.2


----------



## Bear Market (Sep 26, 2017)

nas said:


> Is it possible to create the proper name assigned to those CC# in Logic so that it shows up in the track MIDI automation lane?



You can create custom lane sets in the Step Editor and rename all CCs to your liking. But the names unfortunately do not carry over to the Piano Roll, where I presume most users do their CC editing...


----------



## nas (Sep 26, 2017)

Bear Market said:


> You can create custom lane sets in the Step Editor and rename all CCs to your liking. But the names unfortunately do not carry over to the Piano Roll, where I presume most users do their CC editing...



Thanks for that. I'll give it a try, but yes you're correct in that the Piano Roll and the Main window are where I and (I'm sure others) probably do the most of the CC editing.


----------



## A.G (Oct 5, 2017)

Nas & MC_Deli,

DONE! After a few days of development the MIDI Helper is a fact. I implemented a brand new UI dynamic User Interface where you can enable up to 16 Sets of Controller Assignments (with up to 8 Controllers per set - a dynamic UI amount user setting etc), a MIDI Channel assignment per set and some other extra MIDI helpers. In total 128 Controller assignments with custom names shown in the Main window and Piano Roll.
This new Logic MIDI FX plugin is ultra flexible regarding: User Interface parameters (custom dynamic Parameters appearance). I.e you can customize several Sets to given Controllers Custom Names, CC Numbers, MIDI Channels and have the ability to enable/disable the MIDI FX Parameters in the User Interface and in automation definition lanes. For example you can learn 20 CCs and set custom Instrument parameters names, but you can show only 4 User Interface CC Parameters (definitions lanes respectively). I.e you can show/hide the learned parameters/lanes as you want and keep the CC assignments.

*Brand New MIDI FX (Region Based) AG Remote Control Tool*

Now it is possible to "Learn" and automate all Logic MIDI FX (Scripter) plugins via *region based* automation which is embedded into the MIDI regions and editable in the Piano Roll.
Our new Remote MIDI FX tool allows you to quickly learn the Scripter parameters to any CC# and record the incoming Controllers as actual MIDI FX parameter region based automation control points which are shown (on the fly during recording) as Text names and custom Parameter Names directly in the Piano Roll and in the Main Window lane definitions. The new automation lane MIDI FX definitions can be used as static Controller # parameters (directly from the track lane value box) to set the target Instrument Dynamics, Vibrato, Expression etc. level on the fly without using any automation or using the Scripter user interface.


----------



## nas (Oct 6, 2017)

WOW you're fast! This sounds great Ivan. Happy to know that you made it MIDI region baed as well. Looking forward to trying this out!


----------



## A.G (Oct 8, 2017)

nas said:


> WOW you're fast! This sounds great Ivan. Happy to know that you made it MIDI region baed as well. Looking forward to trying this out!



Here are some news,

1. We tested the new AG MIDI FX Remote using a serious amount of external Controller numbers (faders), and I confirm that the correspondent "learned" MIDI FX parameters work as expected. You were asking about such simultaneous Control as far as I remember.

2. In my previous post, I announced that the new AG MIDI FX Remote is related to the Scripter FX region based remote control only.
Let me introduce the new "Auto Learning" mode (region based as well).
Now you can "learn" any Logic MIDI FX (including the Logic factory MIDI FX plugins - Arp, Modifier etc) just by using the standard learning procedure of tweaking the plugin Parameter and the external Controller. The new "Auto Learning" is valid for the Scripter as well.


----------



## nas (Oct 10, 2017)

A.G said:


> Here are some news,
> 
> 1. We tested the new AG MIDI FX Remote using a serious amount of external Controller numbers (faders), and I confirm that the correspondent "learned" MIDI FX parameters work as expected. You were asking about such simultaneous Control as far as I remember.
> 
> ...



And this MIDI FX Remote will also run through VEP and a salve machine, yes?


----------



## A.G (Oct 10, 2017)

nas said:


> And this MIDI FX Remote will also run through VEP and a salve machine, yes?



There is no problem - it will run anything.


----------



## G.Poncelet (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi Ivan @A.G 
I'd like to do exactly that : use custom names for cc's in Logic Pro.
I own ART PRO 6.3, but I'm a little confused how to do that exactly.
I would be really grateful if you could show a step by step process, or maybe you already have a tutorial pdf or video online ?
Thanks a lot in advance,
Guillaume


----------



## A.G (Nov 12, 2020)

G.Poncelet said:


> Hi Ivan @A.G
> I'd like to do exactly that : use custom names for cc's in Logic Pro.


Hi,
There are a lot of other Logic users who ask me about that in the last few years.
I created such system called "CC MIDI Helper" for Logic back in 2017 but did not have time to finish/polish it.

I'm working on a new MIDI Toolkit for Logic Pro X, so I'll include the "CC MIDI Helper" in that bundle.
Stay tuned, I'll publish some info here soon.


----------



## G.Poncelet (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds good Ivan, thanks a lot !


----------



## G.Poncelet (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi @A.G, I hope all is well.
Do you have an e.t.a. for the « CC MIDI Helper » ?
Thanks !


----------



## A.G (Apr 1, 2021)

G.Poncelet said:


> Hi @A.G, I hope all is well.
> Do you have an e.t.a. for the « CC MIDI Helper » ?
> Thanks !


Hi,
I was working on the Video tutorials, but at the moment I'm very ill (Covid probably).


----------



## G.Poncelet (Apr 1, 2021)

So sorry to hear.
I hope you'll get better soon.


----------



## Camus (Apr 1, 2021)

A.G said:


> Hi,
> I was working on the Video tutorials, but at the moment I'm very ill (Covid probably).


Oh No!!! All the best!!!!!


----------



## A.G (May 26, 2021)

G.Poncelet said:


> Hi @A.G, I hope all is well.
> Do you have an e.t.a. for the « CC MIDI Helper » ?
> Thanks !


Hi Guys,

I'm happy to announce that the MIDI Controllers & Pitch Bend HELPER is released.
The CC & PB HELPER plugin allows you to assign up to 128 custom names of the MIDI Control Change definitions, and display custom CC names in the various Logic editors, such as: The main window, piano roll, and the event list.

Here is the product link:




__





| LOGIC MIDI TOOLS |


Get the Best Logic Pro MIDI FX Scripter and Environment Plugins.




www.audiogrocery.com





CC & PB HELPER is a small toolkit which offers a MIDI FX plugin, AG MIDI Transform Sets, and a MIDI Remote environment macro tool. For example, the environment macro tool is designed for those of you who prefer to remote the MIDI FX plugin with real CC definitions and convert them into MIDI FX *region* automation (CCs with custom names).

Here is a Walkthrough Video: 

Best,
AG


----------



## G.Poncelet (May 26, 2021)

Hi Ivan @A.G 
This is great news ! I can't wait to try it.
Thanks a lot for your work. 
All the best


----------



## A.G (May 27, 2021)

A.G said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that the MIDI Controllers & Pitch Bend HELPER is released.


In addition to my announcement, I'd like to inform you that the CC & PB HELPER system is compatible with all sort of Software Instruments, and Vienna Ensemble Pro AU2/AU3.


----------

